
Julian Assange Will Finally Get His Day in Court–In the Ecuadorean Embassy - cpncrunch
http://www.wired.com/2015/12/julian-assange-will-finally-get-his-day-in-court-in-the-ecuadorean-embassy/
======
Tomte
None of the articles about that agreement actually tells us what the agreement
is.

Has Ecuador agreed to kick Assange out if Sweden formally charges him? If not
where is Sweden's incentive to play ball and take part in a charade?

(My gut feeling is that after the interview Sweden will drop the case, and
Assange has wasted years in the embassy for nothing at all)

